# Why do you hunt waterfowl?



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Well another year has come and just about gone. After 15 years of waterfowl being my passion, a lot of things have changed for me over the years. I know there are many reasons why we hunt, but my reasons use to be to shoot a limit of birds when I started out. 7 birds in the bag was a rush. Now, it is more about the exercise and just being outdoors. If I get to shoot my gun, that is a bonus and there are hunts where I can shoot my gun, but choose not to. I hardly ever hunt early season anymore because the birds are usually ugly. I like to hunt late season just for the plumage, but my favorite thing is birds with feet down in the blocks. Just doesn't get any better than that. So what is your primary motivation to waterfowl hunt? I know for most of us, it is a combination of many things, but my questions is what is the most important to you?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Long walks in the Fall. I haven't killed a water fowl in 5 years. Lol.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't remember all the stages a hunter goes through in his/her life, nor do I completely agree with them - however, I hunt for the thrill of learning something new.

As I get older, my desire for more and more knowledge increases - the how, what, and why are now vitally important to me. When it all comes together and the birds decoy, there is such a rush of satisfaction and excitement. Plus, I enjoy trying difference recipes with the waterfowl I bring home.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

This year was my first year hunting since 2010. I had all the gear, boat, and so on. I lost my Lab and I sold everything. But this year I got the bug again, and now I'm thinking of getting a well breed lab pup and starting over. 


I hunted the marsh for the satisfaction of watching the dog work and the excitement on her face when birds came in. After that day of not having her, I gave it up.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> This year was my first year hunting since 2010. I had all the gear, boat, and so on. I lost my Lab and I sold everything. But this year I got the bug again, and now I'm thinking of getting a well breed lab pup and starting over.
> 
> I hunted the marsh for the satisfaction of watching the dog work and the excitement on her face when birds came in. After that day of not having her, I gave it up.


Glad to hear you're getting back out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> This year was my first year hunting since 2010. I had all the gear, boat, and so on. I lost my Lab and I sold everything. But this year I got the bug again, and now I'm thinking of getting a well breed lab pup and starting over.
> 
> I hunted the marsh for the satisfaction of watching the dog work and the excitement on her face when birds came in. After that day of not having her, I gave it up.


Try fetch it up kennels. Amazing labs!

On a separate note, I hunt waterfowl for all the friendships and once in a lifetime experiences out in the great public marshes of Utah.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Aside from the pure beauty of murderous delights, I frickin' love eating waterfowl.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I’m in my 19th year of waterfowling. For me, it’s all about controlling the birds, put them where I want them, the closer the better, feet down. Because of that it becomes more personal between the me and the birds. I learn things about a particular species behavior I only get to experience out in the field. Also for the beauty of the birds I pursuit. 

But, if I didn’t like the meat, I probably wouldn’t hunt them as much.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunt waterfowl because I love working them with a call. 

-and of course for the chicks.

I wish I did it more frequently than I do, but I've gotten so involved with the upland dogs these days that I just do get to sit on the blocks as much as I used to.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I hunt because there's always been something inside that drives me pursue the birds. When I was maybe 14 or 15 years old I used wadded up newspapers around the edge of a pond as decoys. Almost worked. Today the killing is not nearly as important as just spending the day in the marsh. Photography is more important than killing, and a lot more challenging. This year I shot only a few birds, but restricted my shooting to just a couple of species. I decided to shoot the others only with a camera. Stuck pretty close to it, too. Taking stock of this year, I have a to-do list for next.

Where are the chicks, Bret? Maybe I should add that to my list.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I've hunted for 18 years now, and 7 of those I was too young to shoot.

Many things keep me out there, and here are just a few. When I was too young to shoot, we had a black lab that was a **** good duck dog. I wanted to feel like a big boy, so my dad put me in charge of her in the blind and on the retrieves. This started a love for retrievers at a young age. I remember having a call in one hand, and a whistle in the other. We have another lab now, and there are days where I just go out and watch her work and let everyone else shoot birds. There is nothing like a bond between a trainer and their dog! When that alarm goes off early in the morning and I walk out in camo, she knows EXACTLY what's happening and the excitement from her makes it all worth it!

Who doesn't like camaraderie? I hunt alone a few times a year, and would much prefer to hunt with others. I have been lucky enough to introduce a few hunters to the sport and I can honestly say I enjoy watching new hunters down birds than me downing them myself. The excitement of a first bird or even the first bird of a species keeps the fire burning and makes me reminisce over my first birds. There are few things I would rather do than share a beautiful sunrise over a marsh with the ones I know and love!

And besides, who doesn't like a good bird shoot!


----------



## Dekeh (Nov 13, 2018)

Anytime I can spend time with a teenage boy and his dog is what I love. There are some days the last thing I want to do is go shoot a duck but when my boy asks if I want to go, it is an easy answer. YES!!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

If I had to boil it down to one reason I hunt, I would say it's because of the way it affects my mood. No matter how I'm feeling when I get to the marsh, I'm much-improved by the time I leave.

When you combine the exercise, the beauty of the surroundings and the birds, and the excitement of the chase, you achieve a perfect combination for diversion and stress relief. I've had many weeks start poorly but turn out great because there was a hunt on Saturday. I've also been able to push through a lot of tough times simply because I have had hunts to look forward to, and that keeps me focused and motivated.

The shooting is fun, and the meat is a nice bonus (I didn't always feel that way, but ever since I discovered duck jerky I am quite happy to eat them), but I have a good day even if I don't fire a shot. I can only think of 3 trips in all my years that didn't qualify as "good", come to think of it.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

There are some memories that can only be made when you are knee deep in the muck. The type of memories that hold meaning. Memories that in a sense are special, and known only to you. The chance to make these memories with family and friends, and knowing that they will be there forever. The opportunity to make new memories draws me back year after year. Duck hunting to me is almost magical. I will work harder pursuing birds than I care to admit. I work for that chance to meet one of gods greatest creations and in many cases, watch them pass on by knowing that I could have taken them if you wanted but didn't want to ruin the moment. That is why I hunt.


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

For me, it's a combination of several things that keeps me coming back, the sights, smells and sounds of the marsh is something that I look forward to every season, watching a flock of birds work my decoys and the satisfaction that comes when they commit just can't be beat! It's about good times with good friends more than piles of birds, dont get me wrong, I still love shooting as many birds as i can but that's not what makes a great hunt. I have been chasing ducks for a lot of years and the passion for it grows with every season!


----------

